# jools41



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

im not as bad of as some of you, i suspected 5 years ago i had ibs but my doc thought it was "all in my head" and he fobbed me off all the time, i changed docs finally and was sent for a colonoscopy last year, the diagnosis was ibs, i hate having this because when you have other health probs, ibs just makes the load heavier, i get chronic heartburn, painful ribs, abdominal pains, spasms (like a colicky pain which is pure agony)i have ibs-d and im on the loo more than im off it.Its great coming on here because your not alone and the majority of people are very helpful,you get some empathy as after all we are all in the same boat, one way or another.Its awful to think we have this for life, and i know some people suffer more than others, not much consolation but i guess thats life!! I Pray that in my lifetime a cure will be found for the illness.


----------

